# Newark Area Fishing



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Since i already posted elsewhere i figured i would come introduce myself here as well.

First off im orginally from Marion ohio spent most of my youth growing up fishing with my dad at Alum Creek/Kill Deer and just about every local pond i could get permission at. Took quite a few trips with the family staying at east harbor state park on lake erie. Also spent many weekend trips at Misquito Creek State park (some of the best fishing i have ever done)

Now I have moved over to Newark and i absolutely love it. I live half hour drive from Dillon Lake as well as half hour from Buckeye Lake.

I just started fishing again after about a 5 year break. I still need to round up some more gear so i can fish for the big boy cats again as well as maybe try and tangle with a few musky. I have a large collection of rod and reels as well as a huge tackle box. That unfortunately has got lost in one of my various moves. Hopefully it is at my parents house cause it was several hundred dollars worth of tackle.

So far i have been fishing 4 times in past 2 weeks. I am already excited to go fishing again this sunday not sure if i want to tangle with Dillon or Buckeye.

Thats all for now talk to you all soon

Andy


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the site and welcome to the area. Once ya get some big cat gear rounded up don't forget to give the Muskingum river a try also. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Andy, if you are looking for somewhere really close to Newark, and don't feel like going to Dillon or Buckeye, you can always go to T.J. Evans Park right off route 13 on the north side, across from Coughlin Automotive. Only thing is you have to run down to the parks department at 40 Main st. where the court house is, go to 4th floor and econd door on your right. The permit will cost you $10 for the year. They stock it with just about everything, and from time to time have little tourny's for catfish and trout etc. Hope this helps, maybe I will catch you there sometime, for I too live in NERK


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've caught some monster channel cats in the deep holes of the Licking river over by Waterworks road


----------

